

Nokia: Unified QT SDK for Symbian & Meego app development - brkumar
http://conversations.nokia.com/2010/04/27/nokia-rolls-out-qt-sdk-for-unified-mobile-developer-experience

======
SingAlong
I never developed any apps with Qt, But I did tinker with it long long back
and was very impressed with it. It would have been excellent if Android sdk
could be used with Qt. It's an excellent environment and certainly not as
bloated as Eclipse. But that would be a reality if there's an "all-platform-
NDK" for Android that would skip compiling the app for every different
hardware platform.

------
viraptor
Slightly OT, but it's probably the first time I've heard someone "officially"
say the QT name. For some reason everyone I met pronounced it "cutie", not
"cute". I was just wondering if that's a common confusion?

~~~
joezydeco
I met with Trolltech years ago at a trade show and I never heard "Cute", just
"cue-tee".

The Nokia rep I met with last month insisted it's always been "cute". The
history in the old reference books say it was inspired by "Xt", and I don't
see that pronounced as "sweet".

Anyway, I've been working with the Qt Declarative stuff for a little while and
while it's nice and certainly a path to get iPhone/Android experiences on
their platform, it's still got a long way to go.

------
c00p3r
The solution in search of a problem.

~~~
pavlov
Qt is used by heavy-duty desktop apps like the new release of Autodesk Maya
[1]. Nothing solved there?

[1] [http://qt.nokia.com/about/news/autodeskae-mayaae-2011-qt-
hel...](http://qt.nokia.com/about/news/autodeskae-mayaae-2011-qt-helps-make-
the-best-even-better)

~~~
c00p3r
Do you see any difference between an OS and a GUI toolkit which was ported to
that OS?

Even a good GUI framework cannot solve deep problems of the OS.

